# Looking for female rats, Ottawa



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello,
I am currently looking for 2 female rats to have as pets. I have had many rodent pets before such as mice and hamsters, but am now looking to have rats as I had heard so many wonderful things about them. I live in the Ottawa area and am interested in anyone who is selling or know who is selling female rats in the area. 
thanks !


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello:
By now you've probably found some lovely furry friends, but if not, I have three lovely boys (+ big cage, house etc.) that need a loving home. One of my boys is allergic to them. They are very lovely.
K.


----------



## Ninjasinthetrees (May 22, 2013)

If you're still looking, if you spend any time south of the border, I am seeking a home for a bonded pair of 1 y/o girls. They are huge, healthy, and sweet.


----------

